# different coils different taste?



## Eldene (31/1/17)

Hi ,I was wondering if anyone else experienced the same before ?
I am using a Smok Guardian 3 with 0.30 ohms Dual Coil with the standard tank that comes with the pipe, and i tried some Debbie Does donuts from Mr Hardwicks, and i was not impressed.Even after some different settings still no change.
So i tried the DDD with the Eleaf ijustS ,and wow what a difference , i am using a 0.18ohm coil with the Eleaf,and i would have thought that the smok 0.30 DC would have brought out the taste better?
I am new to vaping and to this forum and would appreciate some advice.
Thank you


----------



## incredible_hullk (31/1/17)

Eldene said:


> Hi ,I was wondering if anyone else experienced the same before ?
> I am using a Smok Guardian 3 with 0.30 ohms Dual Coil with the standard tank that comes with the pipe, and i tried some Debbie Does donuts from Mr Hardwicks, and i was not impressed.Even after some different settings still no change.
> So i tried the DDD with the Eleaf ijustS ,and wow what a difference , i am using a 0.18ohm coil with the Eleaf,and i would have thought that the smok 0.30 DC would have brought out the taste better?
> I am new to vaping and to this forum and would appreciate some advice.
> Thank you



my view is as follows: the lower ohms the coil the more watts used giving u access to a wider spectrum of flavour which is what happened here

remember that coil dynamics and tank design play a role as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/17)

Oh yes, there are so many variables and each person perceives taste different. That is why you will see the phrase "taste is subjective" frequently on this forum. Bottom line - you have to find your own sweet spot for different types of juices.


----------



## PsyCLown (31/1/17)

You are not just changing wire types, you are changing tanks (atomizers).

There are differences between wire and then differences between actual coils (type of coil and then how many wraps, the internal diameter and so forth) and then there are changes between actual tanks (airflow, design such as the chimney tapering, chamber size, chimney length) and and and.

The magic really happens more so in the atomizers (tanks), once you get yourself a tank where you can start building your own coils you will quickly learn how each build tastes a bit different and then you move over to dripper and good golly. A whole new vaping experience.

For many vaping started as a means to quit smoking, however it quickly turns into a hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eldene (1/2/17)

I still have a lot to learn, i was under the impression because the Smok has a better tank and more ohms it would bring out the flavor better.
But i would agree that one has to play around with coils,tanks etc.until you can start tweaking to the flavor that best suites your taste. And it all comes at a price


----------



## Silver (1/2/17)

Eldene said:


> I still have a lot to learn, i was under the impression because the Smok has a better tank and more ohms it would bring out the flavor better.
> But i would agree that one has to play around with coils,tanks etc.until you can start tweaking to the flavor that best suites your taste. And it all comes at a price



Hi @Eldene - i dont have the guardian epipe, but what wattage are you running it at? If I am not mistaken it is a variable wattage device?


----------



## PsyCLown (1/2/17)

Eldene said:


> I still have a lot to learn, i was under the impression because the Smok has a better tank and more ohms it would bring out the flavor better.
> But i would agree that one has to play around with coils,tanks etc.until you can start tweaking to the flavor that best suites your taste. And it all comes at a price


The resistance (ohms) doesn't mean all that much when it comes to vaping.

Low resistance, high resistance. There is a lot more which come into play in my experience.
Wattage alone will make a bigger difference I find, as well as playing with the airflow a bit.

All of these experiences are part of the vaping experience and help you gain knowledge though.


----------



## Eldene (1/2/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Eldene - i dont have the guardian epipe, but what wattage are you running it at? If I am not mistaken it is a variable wattage device?


I run it between 30 and 40w


----------



## Silver (1/2/17)

Eldene said:


> I run it between 30 and 40w



Ok 
Then it means that on the iJustS the wattage is much higher - with a 0.18 ohm coil, the iJustS is probably running at around double the wattage that you are running on the pipe. So that _could_ explain why it tastes different (and in your case, better)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (1/2/17)

My experience, I got 10 squonkers, each with a specific atty, each with a specific build, everyone with a dedicated juice. I spend a couple of R100 's to get that perfect. I am happy. Most important is to keep notes of your builds and stick to something that is working for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (2/2/17)

Eldene said:


> Hi ,I was wondering if anyone else experienced the same before ?
> I am using a Smok Guardian 3 with 0.30 ohms Dual Coil with the standard tank that comes with the pipe, and i tried some Debbie Does donuts from Mr Hardwicks, and i was not impressed.Even after some different settings still no change.
> So i tried the DDD with the Eleaf ijustS ,and wow what a difference , i am using a 0.18ohm coil with the Eleaf,and i would have thought that the smok 0.30 DC would have brought out the taste better?
> I am new to vaping and to this forum and would appreciate some advice.
> Thank you


The ijust s is the best starter kit in my opinion. Its the first device i bought and still use it up til today. The 0.3 and 0.18 coils are excellent on flavour although i must admit most desserts I've tried wernt grand at all so watch which juice you buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eldene (2/2/17)

Silver said:


> Ok
> Then it means that on the iJustS the wattage is much higher - with a 0.18 ohm coil, the iJustS is probably running at around double the wattage that you are running on the pipe. So that _could_ explain why it tastes different (and in your case, better)


The Smok can go up to 75w maybe i should try and up the wattage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/2/17)

Eldene said:


> The Smok can go up to 75w maybe i should try and up the wattage


You could try that. Just check on the coil itself - they usually give you a recommended wattage range on it.


----------



## Eldene (2/2/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> The ijust s is the best starter kit in my opinion. Its the first device i bought and still use it up til today. The 0.3 and 0.18 coils are excellent on flavour although i must admit most desserts I've tried wernt grand at all so watch which juice you buy.


I must agree with you, the best i have used was the "Devils breath" whether i use it in the Smoke e pipe or the iJusts it still has loads of flavor


----------



## Eldene (2/2/17)

Andre said:


> You could try that. Just check on the coil itself - they usually give you a recommended wattage range on it.


These coils only allows 30 to 60w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (2/2/17)

Also remember that most coil setups, commercial or diy takes around half a tank (1 or 2ml) to break in from new. It might also only be that we take half a tank to get used to the taste of the wicking material/metal. I find this very noticeable when switching from cotton to ceramic.


----------



## Polar (2/2/17)

The wattage "rule of thumb" is directly inverse to the resistance of your coil. Your resistance restricts the flow of electricity and this causes the change in temperature, so less resistance requires more energy to heat to the equivalent temperature. Depending on various variables (airflow, wire, wicking, vessel, juice) of course.

Below only demonstrates the principal and is not meant as a guideline.
Example:
1.8 OHm coil around 14 - 18w
1.1 OHm coil around 22 - 26w
0.5 OHm coil around 30 - 50w (above is _usually_ where flavour chacers hang out)
0.2 OHm coil around 50 - 80w (Below is _usually_ where cloud chaser hang out)
0.05 OHm coil around 100 - 150w

Thicker wire less resistance, thinner wire higher resistance.
More wraps on a coil (more wire) = higher resistance
Larger coil diameter (more wire) = higher resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eldene (3/2/17)

Polar said:


> The wattage "rule of thumb" is directly inverse to the resistance of your coil. Your resistance restricts the flow of electricity and this causes the change in temperature, so less resistance requires more energy to heat to the equivalent temperature. Depending on various variables (airflow, wire, wicking, vessel, juice) of course.
> 
> Below only demonstrates the principal and is not meant as a guideline.
> Example:
> ...


Thanks for this detailed explanation , it has definitely made me wiser.


----------

